# HP touchpad need help



## sharcko (Dec 31, 2011)

hello well the otherr day I was reinstalling cm7 but didn't work it said resize fat failed reboot now what do I do?


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

use webos doctor to restore you tp to webos...and try redoing the install....

if you have tried that...

First put the device into recovery mode, then memboot the device using the installer uImage (extracted from your webOS Doctor jar):
novacom boot mem:// < nova-installer-image-topaz.uImage

After it boots, run novaterm:
novaterm

Once connected to the device, type:
lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure

then type:
mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media

Once that completes, put the device back into recovery mode and run the webOS Doctor.


----------



## sharcko (Dec 31, 2011)

okay idid the webos doctor and but what do u mean by reinstall like reinstall the cm7 or the webos and when u said bout recovery u mean restart the system and hold vol up and put it to usb mode and were can i find installer uImage sorry i am new to this i am really sorry i be appriciated if u can help me more thanks


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

yes reinstall meaning to reinstall cm7... anf you would need uImage only if you are stuck at 12% on webos doctor....and recovery is vol up+power ...

uImage:http://www.4shared.com/file/A3U7LyA6/nova-installer-image-topaz.html...


----------



## sharcko (Dec 31, 2011)

oh i did the the webos doctor and right now am going to try cm7 again lets see if it works


----------



## sharcko (Dec 31, 2011)

no it didnt work the cm7 didnt work when i did the web os doctor it worked fined it keeps saying resize fat failedplease reboot then it says something bout cluster blah but i dodnt use uImage idk what to do and worked fine the last but my hp touchpad froze so i had to the webosdocter and i did and i wanted back android but it doesnt work ;/


----------



## sharcko (Dec 31, 2011)

i am stuck broo i did webos without the ulmage and went all the way but i did cm7 again but failed do u have anyy suggestion u might have to fixes this


----------



## sharcko (Dec 31, 2011)

were do i type novacom boot mem:// < nova-installer-image-topaz.uImage this at cmd or what ? sorry very confused


----------



## sharcko (Dec 31, 2011)

oh then it says/dev/store media 2916files, 14407,352168 clusters and yeahh i hope uc an help me bro


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

First of all, did you try the cm7 uninstaller ? Second, reread his post. You are not following his directions. Download the uimage. Then memboot the device using the method he says: connect in recovery mode (volume up etc), then type the memboot command he told you.

And yes in cmd just like when you type the memboot command to use acmeinstaller in the first place.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sharcko (Dec 31, 2011)

ohh thank you i was really confused their thanks but ama try thank for the help


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

SilentAce07 said:


> First of all, did you try the cm7 uninstaller ? Second, reread his post. You are not following his directions. Download the uimage. Then memboot the device using the method he says: connect in recovery mode (volume up etc), then type the memboot command he told you.
> 
> And yes in cmd just like when you type the memboot command to use acmeinstaller in the first place.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


thanks


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

sharcko said:


> ohh thank you i was really confused their thanks but ama try thank for the help


you need to stop panicking and be glad that atleast webos is working and you havent bricked your TP..yet...


----------



## sharcko (Dec 31, 2011)

wait sorry 1 more question its telling me something bout a login and a passwrod when i am using this command novacom boot mem:// < nova-installer-image-topaz.uImage


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

your administrator username and password if you are on a limited account on your computer.... otherwise there are no login nor passwords involved...


----------

